# Well lol...



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So today was the day my girlfriend and I gave Jez his 1st bath. It was a pretty good time. He was running around in the water pooping up a storm hahaha. So after he was cleaned, we picked him up to dry him off. In the process Jez starts farting in my girlfriends hands. Megan dies of laughter. Oh good times.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:shock: :lol: wish you could have got that on video!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

pokey poops out everything moment i stick him in the sink for his baths. now i got it to a system, put in water for 15 seconds, remove hedgie and hold him over the toilet until hes done


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Feeling like a lucky hedgie-momma seeing all this - my Alaska doesn't poop once :3


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

JackieMackk said:


> Feeling like a lucky hedgie-momma seeing all this - my Alaska doesn't poop once :3


how is she doing with the URI?


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Am I supposed to wait for my hedgie to get to a certain age before bathing him? He will be 8wks this week and he needs a bath after annointing some of his food all over


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> JackieMackk said:
> 
> 
> > Feeling like a lucky hedgie-momma seeing all this - my Alaska doesn't poop once :3
> ...


I'm incredibly worried about her. Because of the holiday and snowy weather I haven't been able to get an appointment..about to make a post with a few more questions in a second...


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

need to get the medication ASAP. it is very treatable condition but longer time goes on the worse it gets! even if u have to go to a regular vet hospital that might not be that knowledgeable with hedgies its important to get the batryl started


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

AL111 said:


> Am I supposed to wait for my hedgie to get to a certain age before bathing him? He will be 8wks this week and he needs a bath after annointing some of his food all over


8 weeks is more than old enough. Ares got a bath (not his first one) by the breeder the day we picked him up, and he's had two since then - one to help soothe the discomfort from quilling, and one when he anointed with green asparagus gunk, haha. Generally they shouldn't have them very often because it can contribute to dry skin, but for quilling you can do it more often (once or twice a week), and when they're all nasty from anointing is a perfectly good reason too.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Will someone walk me through how to give a proper bath? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I don't want to hurt my baby or make him sick!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

AL111 said:


> Will someone walk me through how to give a proper bath? I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I don't want to hurt my baby or make him sick!


better to ask a question then do something wrong. read this and see if u still got questions
http://hedgehogcentral.com/grooming.shtml


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for directing me there! I knew I had read instructions before but I couldn't remember where I found them. I think that answered all my questions


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

It's better to use Aveeno baby shampoo (the oatmeal kind, unscented) than cat shampoo.


----------

